# Animated martial art instruction on line ?



## StrongFighter (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the only one I know of that has animation showing techniques, colored graphics. 

http://www.flashmavi.com/

Do you know of any free or pay animated martial arts instruction on line ? 

Please post them as that would be great for interactive learning at home.


----------

